# New ABB reluctance motor (industrial)



## peskanov (Dec 13, 2011)

A few days ago, looking for reluctance motor info, I found this commercial product: a reluctance motor built into a classic 3-phase squirrel cage industrial motor. 











http://www.abb.com/product/seitp322/51c4b5bba1fa1372c125785d003d389b.aspx?productLanguage=us

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69mtuom774E

Sizes are notoriusly smaller; a ~40KW motor uses frame 160.
It was announced 1 or 2 years ago but it looks like they are selling it now. I did not request prices, but it should be competitive with induction motors.

Looking at the pics and videos, I don't see the encoder. Maybe it does not need one? That would be strange, as all reluctance motors are sensible to position.
The motors are sold with a special ABB controller; that could be a problem for EV experiments, as these are probably expensive and HV. To use any other controller the algorithm must be probably changed. Maybe a Tritium would be able to handle it?

I think this motor line has potential for EV conversion, it's smaller, lighter and could be revved up a lot.


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

The rotor design is interesting, with multiple magnetic paths in concentric arcs. It seems that such a design could be made from several steel tubes slit lengthwise and then molded into shape and finally trimmed to fit in the stator with a lathe. I think this may be the "short flux path" design, as opposed to the more conventional type as shown here and elsewhere.


----------



## peskanov (Dec 13, 2011)

I think the rotor is made of stamped, pressed laminations (if I read correctly the documents). Like a classic squirrel cage rotor, without the cage!

If you have the correct steel/iron, it should be easy to build in a small workshop.


----------



## exile (Oct 25, 2008)

http://www.ee.kth.se/php/modules/publications/reports/2008/XR-EE-EME_2007_011.pdf


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

I hadn't seen that before. Seems to have a good explanation of various rotor topologies. Thanks!


----------



## peskanov (Dec 13, 2011)

Excellent paper, thanks!


----------

